# Fish mine, Prestatyn, North Wales. Jan 2010



## Earth Worm Jim (Jan 29, 2010)

It's about time I put a report up, I've forgotten the last time I posted one.

This is quite a small lead mine over looking Prestatyn, it's on two levels with a 100 foot chimney connecting the upper and lower levels, the top level does have a adit but it's gated. So the only way to get to the top level is to free climb up the chimney but considering it was water was pissing down the sides so much it was raining underground we didn't do it this time.

Anyway you don't want to read my stuff you want to see photos. 






My brother Evil Jim.





Rock.





Wet tunnel.





More water.





Flooded tunnel, can't get any further without getting very very wet. May have to take wet suit next time.





Stopping the mountain falling in.

Hope you enjoy


----------



## havoc (Jan 29, 2010)

Earth Worm Jim said:


> It's about time I put a report up, I've forgotten the last time I posted one.



Thats because you have turned to the dark side


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Jan 29, 2010)

havoc said:


> Thats because you have turned to the dark side



Come on you miss us really, don't you.


----------



## havoc (Jan 29, 2010)

Earth Worm Jim said:


> Come on you miss us really, don't you.



No! Really I dont! Nice to see your still on the scene anyway


----------



## scribble (Jan 29, 2010)

You don't get fish from a mine!:nah:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 29, 2010)

Booooootiful set of photos -the last one looks really spooky :shocked:

Thanks for posting


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 30, 2010)

Fantastic pics. Great looking explore.


----------



## Coal Cutter (Feb 7, 2010)

Excellent man. Cracking mine this. The last shot of that stempled stope really gives a good vibe and hasa lot of atmosphere. Well done.


----------

